# Frozen to fresh spinach



## jeorf (Jul 26, 2011)

If a recipe calls for 10-ounce packages of frozen spinach, how much is this in fresh spinach? I figure that with the frozen-ness of frozen spinach it probably weighs a bit more than fresh. I could be wrong (it's been known to happen several times daily). 

Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 26, 2011)

You need A LOT of fresh spinach to get 10 oz cooked spinach. I LOVE the fresh but I need at least 8 of the bags of fresh baby spinach to feed 4 people after it has been cooked and the liquid squeezed out. Fresh greens cook down so much.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeorf,  welcome to DC,

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2011)

howdy, you will like it here. i save the fresh for salad,only me to eat it. frozen is just fine for cooking, i think.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 27, 2011)

What weighs more, a pound of feathers or a pound of lead?

10 ounces of spinach is 10 ounces of spinach, be it fresh, canned or frozen.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2011)

When I freeze spinach, kale, or swiss chard, I can pack a lot into an ice cube tray. But 10 oz. of spinach frozen would be 10 oz. of spinach...what is the weight of a package of fresh? I use what I grow, so I don't buy packages of fresh (or frozen) spinach.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What weighs more, a pound of feathers or a pound of lead?
> 
> 10 ounces of spinach is 10 ounces of spinach, be it fresh, canned or frozen.



Frozen and canned spinach have been blanched so it's not the same as fresh.  That's why you can get 10 ounces of canned or frozen spinach into a much smaller space than 10 ounces of fresh.

The blanching process causes some of the spinach cells to break down and release internal water, allowing collapse into a smaller space.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The blanching process causes some of the spinach cells to break down and release internal water, allowing collapse into a smaller space.



Which still results in 10 ounces of spinach.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2011)

Frozen spinach contains a lot of water, too.

I've heard that a bag of fresh which is cooked and chopped and squeezed approximates a box of frozen which has been thawed and squeezed. But I can't attest personally


----------



## msmofet (Jul 27, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Frozen spinach contains a lot of water, too.
> 
> I've heard that a bag of fresh which is cooked and chopped and squeezed approximates a box of frozen which has been thawed and squeezed. But I can't attest personally


They are NOT the same. I use both and 1 bag of baby spinach when cooked and squeezed dry is much less than a box of frozen squeezed dry.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Frozen and canned spinach have been blanched so it's not the same as fresh. That's why you can get 10 ounces of canned or frozen spinach into a much smaller space than 10 ounces of fresh.
> 
> The blanching process causes some of the spinach cells to break down and release internal water, allowing collapse into a smaller space.


 

Not necessary.  On the package I have it says freshly frozen.


----------

